# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  ΒΙΒΛΙΟ

## tomasliak

ΓΡΑΦΩ ΕΝΑ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΜΟΙΡΑΣΤΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΑΣ.

----------


## salin

μηπως θα μπορουσες να μας πεις και την περιλήψη γιατί όλο μάλλον δεν μπορούμε να το διαβάσουμε

----------


## tomasliak

ναι βεβαιως.ειναι ενας ανθρωπος ο οποιος ακροβατει αναμεσα στο φανταστικο και το πραγματικο,και του συμβαινουν διαφορα γεγονοτα.οσο το προχοραω θα στελνω τις καινουριες περιληψεις.sorry για τα ορθογραφικα αλλα εχω πιει λιγο.να στε ολοι καλα.

----------


## tomasliak

αξιζει παντως να το διαβασετε...

----------


## tomasliak

παιδες μηπως διαβασε κανενας κατι?

----------


## keep_walking

Πηγα να το διαβασω αλλα οταν ειδα οτι ολα ηταν κεφαλαια...τα παρατησα αμεσως , εδω ενα ποστ στο φορουμ δεν μπορω να διαβασω ολο κεφαλαια οχι ολοκληρο βιβλιο.

----------


## anwnimi

Tomas, το κατέβασα και όταν έχω χρόνο και το διαβάσω θα σου πω:)

Αλλά όντως τα κεφαλαία θα μπορούσες να τα κάνεις μικρούλικα...:) Φρόντιζε και την εμφάνιση, όχι μόνο το περιεχόμενο. Αυτο θα σου δίνει πιο πολλά μπονους.

Καλή συνέχεια στο γράψιμό σου και σε ευχαριστούμε που μας το εμπιστεύτηκες!

----------


## keep_walking

Μηπως υπαρχει καποια αυτοματη μετατροπη στο word ή με καποιο προγραμμα των κεφαλαιων σε μικρα?
Για ψαχτο λιγο...

----------


## anwnimi

Μενού Μορφή-&gt;Αλλαγή πεζών κεφαλαίων

----------


## keep_walking

οκ...tomas η πολυ δουλεια εγινε...αυτοματα...ναναι καλα η Ανωνυμη, τωρα χωρισε λιγο παραγραφους κλπ...και θα δεις οτι αν ειναι ευκολαναγνωστο θα το διαβασουν περισσοτεροι:)

Εγω υποσχομαι να το διαβασω οχι ομως τωρα...

----------


## tomasliak

ευχαριστω παιδια πολλυ να στε καλα.το μετετρεψες σε μικρα?

----------


## keep_walking

Ναι αλλα κανε τις αλλαγες και ξαναδημοσιευσε το.
Στο word 2007 δεν πας ετσι οπως λεει η ανωνυμη εχει ενα εικονιδιο η default εργαλειοθηκη (εκει που εχει και το B bold)

To συμβολιζει με Αα...επιλεγεις ολο το κειμενο πατας αυτο και επιλεγεις πεζα...παιδευτηκα λιγο να το βρω.

----------


## papg

Διάβασα μερικές σελίδες και έχω να πω τα εξής:
-Είναι μια πολύ καλή προσπάθεια για κάτι δημιουργικό και δεν θα μπορούσα να σου πω τίποτα άλλο από προχώρα…
-Θα πρέπει να προσέχεις λίγο την μορφή του κειμένου σου. Το να γραφείς κεφαλαία είναι κουραστικό. Θα πρέπει να προσθέσεις στο κείμενο σου τα απαραίτητα σημεία στίξης, όπως θαυμαστικά, παύλα ή εισαγωγικά όταν μιλά κάποιος ήρωας (νομίζω δεν βρήκα ούτε ένα κόμμα). Επίσης λίγο την ορθογραφία πρόσεχε. Α! χώρισε το κείμενο σε παραγράφους!
- Γενικά η πλοκή μου φαίνετε ενδιαφέρουσα
- θα προτιμούσα πιο ελληνικά τα ονόματα των ηρώων 

Αυτό που η ώρα είναι συνέχεια 18:00 γιατί συμβαίνει? Έχει σημασία η ώρα αυτή τίποτα για σένα?

----------


## tomasliak

παιδια thanks μου δινετε δυναμη να συνεχισω.ολες αυτες τις διορθωσεις θα τις κανω στο τελος οταν τελιωσω το βιβλιο προς το παρων απλα καθομαι στο pc και γραφω.ευχαριστω και παλι

----------


## Θεοφανία

τομ...ούτε και γω διάβασα πολύ γιατί κουράστηκα απ τα κεφαλαία και την ορθογραφία.
Κοίτα. Αν κατάλαβα καλά προσπαθείς να γράψεις ένα μυθιστόρημα φαντασίας. Μια βασική αρχή στη συγγραφή είναι οι χαρακτήρες. Δεν φτάνει να λες πως κάποιος είναι μυστηριώδης, ή ο μικρός μιλάει ψιλο αθυρόστομα για να σκιαγραφηθεί ο χαρακτήρας τους.
Κοίτα να τους βρεις μια ταυτότητα. Αυτό μπορείς να το πετύχεις ή περιγράφοντας τους εξωτερικά δίνοντας κάποια στοιχεία/χειρονομίες/συνήθειες που θα δώσουν μια χροια.
Και μενα μου φάνηκαν παράταιρα τα ξένα νόματα.
Απ\' τη μία \"μιλας\" στο κείμενο με ελληνικότατη αργκό και απ την άλλη, παραθέτεις ξένα ονόματα.
Τεσπα, αυτές είναι λίγες παρατηρήσεις μου, αν θες τις λαμβάνεις υπόψιν σου, και όταν με το καλό το μαζέψεις, πιστεύω ως θα το διαβάσουν περισσότεροι

----------


## tomasliak

το μετετρεψα σε μικρα γραμματα παιδια οποιος θελει ας το διαβασει.

----------


## tomasliak

παιδια εχουμε κανενα νεο το διαβασε κανεις αλλος?

----------

